# Fenster formatieren (HILFE)



## genesys (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr!
also erstmals: kann leider überhaupt kein java script aber ich muss für ne flash präsentation dringend ein IE fenster formatieren.
Es geht darum, dass ein Quicktime Movie in einem Internetexplorer fenster geöffnet werden soll.
1.Das Fenster soll auf die grösse des Quicktimemovies (320x240) runter skaliert werden
2.Das Fenster soll weder Navigation noch die "Datei, Bearbeiten, etc" Leiste haben
3.Das Fenster soll nur den Schliessen Button haben (kein maximieren oder minimieren)
4.Das Fenster soll an einem bestimmten Platz auf dem Bildschirm aufgehen
5.Das Fenster soll nicht verschoben werden können
6.Das Fenster soll immer im vordergrund sein

Ich weiss, das ist ne ziemlich lange wunschliste ;(
aber ich wäre wirklich sehr sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand damit helfen könnte!
das ganze ist für Präsentation die auf ner expo in unserm Stadthaus aufgestellt wird . . . .


----------



## Krypthonas (30. Mai 2004)

Lachhaft!

Versuche es mit der *JavaScript internen Funktion* _showModalDialog_ sowie der _showModalessDialog_ Funktion. Beide können individuell angepasst werden und es existiert nur der Schliessen Button. 

Weiterhin gibt es kein Datei/Bearbeiten...
Man kann dem *Modalen Dialog* eine bestimmte Position am Screen geben. 
Anders als der Bruder _showModalessDialog_ hat _showModalDialog_ die besondere Eigenschaft immer im Vordergrund zu stehen, da das "Mutterfenster" auf Objekte warten, die eventuell durch das Modale Dialog zurück gesandt werden können. Der Code wird solange im "Mutterfenster" angehalten, bis das Modale Dialog geschlossen wird.

Man kann aber das Modale Fenser verschieben, sowie ist es nur für den Microsoft Browser vorbehalten. 

Ist sowieso auch besser. Netscape sowie Opera Browser Benutzer müssten eine Masochistenader besitzen, denn kein normaler Mensch nimmt solch einen Browser.  

In diesem Sinne

//edit: Tags geschlossen


----------



## DeeJTwoK (30. Mai 2004)

**nixkapier**

also ich brauch das zwar nicht direkt, aber verstehen würd dich trotzdem gern was du da mit _showmodaldialog_  erklärst.
ich kenn bisher nur das normale window.open() bei javascript. aber da existieren ja die maximieren und minimieren buttons... 
wär cool, wenn du das näher erläutern könntest, vielleicht mir nem beispiel!?

ich glaub auch nicht, dass genesys das mit "überhaupt kein javascript" kapiert hat.


----------



## Krypthonas (31. Mai 2004)

Das wesentliche Prinzip der *reinen Microsoft Internet Explorer * Funktion besteht darin, unbegrenzte Werte zwischen 2 Fenster ohne *reload* hin und her zu senden. Dies geschieht ohne Reload der Seite. Also ein echtes gutes Feature.

Zuerst benötigen wir eine Seite, die heist: *main.htm*
Diese übergibt beliebige Argumente an das neue Fenster.
Hier der Code:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<form name="frmMain">
 <INPUT type="text" name="txtInput"><br>
 <TEXTAREA rows=2 cols=20 id=textarea1 name=textarea1 disabled>
 
 </TEXTAREA>
 <INPUT type="button" value="Insert" id="btnInsert" name="btnInsert" onclick="callDialog();">
</form> 

</BODY>
</HTML>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE=javascript>
<!--
 function callDialog()
 {
  var sInput=document.frmMain.txtInput.value;
  varsetting='dialogHeight:=100px;dialogWidth:=150px;dialogTop:=300px;dialogLeft:=300px';
  var rValue=showModalDialog('dialog.htm',sInput,setting);
  document.frmMain.textarea1.value=rValue;
 }
//-->
</SCRIPT>
```
Der wichtigste Part in diesem Dokument sind folgende Objekte: 

```
varsetting='dialogHeight:=100px;dialogWidth:=150px;dialogTop:=300px;dialogLeft:=300px';
  var rValue=showModalDialog('dialog.htm',sInput,setting);
  document.frmMain.textarea1.value=rValue;
```

*varsetting* definiert die Größe sowie die Postion des modalen Fensters. weiterhin kann man dieser Option weitere Befehle zuordnen, wie z.B. das vergrößern oder Schaltflächen anpassen.
*var rValue=showModalDialog('dialog.htm',sInput,setting)* Hier stoppt der Parser mit seiner Arbeit *komplett* auf der "Mutterseite" und öffnet die Seite *dialog.htm*.

Weiterhin wird ein Argument übergeben, welches heist:*sInput*. Diese Variable beeinhaltet die Argumente, die man in die Textarea _txtInput_ geschrieben hat. 

Die *dialog.htm*:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
Der Wert "
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE=javascript>
<!--
 document.writeln(window.dialogArguments);
//-->
</SCRIPT>
" wurde übergeben.. 
<form name="frmDialog">
<INPUT type="text" id="txtWert" name="txtWert">
<INPUT type="button" value="OK" id="btnOK" name="btnOK" onclick="OKclick();">
</form>
</BODY>
</HTML>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE=javascript>
<!--
 function OKclick()
 {
  window.returnValue=document.frmDialog.txtWert.value;
  window.close();
 }
//-->
</SCRIPT>
```
*window.dialogArguments* Dieses Objekt beeinhaltet die übergebenen Werte von dem Mutterfenster. Die weitere Bearbeitung sollte klar sein, Wenn man mehr als ein Wert übergeben will, muss man ihn eben an die anderen Werte mit ein Trennzeichen dran hängen, und diese im neuen Fenster exploden. Also kein schwerwiegendes Problem  

Wenn man nun *OK* klickt, werden die in der Textarea stehenden Werte wieder an das Mutterfenster zurückgesant: _  window.returnValue=document.frmDialog.txtWert.value;
_

So, das war eigentlich schon der ganze Zauber. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## SaPHeRMaXX (13. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,

habe bei diesem Verfahren das Problem, daß nur einBrowser-Komplett-Neustart dazu führt, daß bei erneutem Aufruf eines Modalfensters dessen Inhalt aktualisiert wird. Sonst wird immer das angezeigt, was beim letzten Mal auch drin war. Also wird auch kein Server-Skript angestoßen o.ä.

Weiß jemand Abhilfe


----------

